# El artículo "unos"



## paradoxa4

Hola, estoy estudiando Alemán y aprendí que "Ein: Para masculino y neutral" "Eine: Para femenino" "Keine: Ninguno" pero que "Ein" no puede tener plural.

Entonces para decir "Somos unos niños" ¿Cómo se dice el UNOS en Alemán?

Yo creo que es: Wir sind einige Kinder.

¿Qué dicen al respecto? ¿Es EINIGE el equivalente al plural de ein? Gracias.


----------



## kunvla

Somos unos niños - Wir sind Kinder

Die folgenden Beispiele sind eher Ausnahmen:

***Wir sind einige Kinder der dritten und vierten Klasse, die gerne Geschichten schreiben. In diesem Schuljahr wollen wir den Lesern des Amtsblattes der Gemeinde Remptendorf von Höhepunkten an unserer Schule, der Schule der Einheitsgemeinde, berichten.
http://daten.verwaltungsportal.de/d...5e6711b19467242a0eee9b0fdf_amtsblatt_nr_9.pdf


***Wir sind einige Kinder in unserem Block und möchten uns gerne waschen. Wäre das möglich, bitte?
http://books.google.de/books?id=sowGDGR6DwcC&pg=PA93&lpg=PA93&dq=%22Wir+sind+einige+Kinder%22&source=bl&ots=z0XSt-TASh&sig=qasglFwbNxwfIxLPVN-xFfmTZMk&hl=de&ei=eqzsS_GpM5aSOLDvwbII&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CCUQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q=%22Wir%20sind%20einige%20Kinder%22&f=false

*_Estos ejemplos son más bien excepciones._


PS:
kein*e* (fem. en singular) - ningun*a*; keine Frau
kein*e* (amb. en plural) - ningun*os*, ningun*as*; keine Frauen*, *keine Männer


----------



## paradoxa4

kunvla said:


> Somos unos niños - Wir sind Kinder
> 
> Die folgenden Beispiele sind eher Ausnahmen:
> 
> Wir sind einige Kinder der dritten und vierten Klasse, die gerne Geschichten schreiben. In diesem Schuljahr wollen wir den Lesern des Amtsblattes der Gemeinde Remptendorf von Höhepunkten an unserer Schule, der Schule der Einheitsgemeinde, berichten.
> http://daten.verwaltungsportal.de/d...5e6711b19467242a0eee9b0fdf_amtsblatt_nr_9.pdf
> 
> 
> Wir sind einige Kinder in unserem Block und möchten uns gerne waschen. Wäre das möglich, bitte?
> http://books.google.de/books?id=sowGDGR6DwcC&pg=PA93&lpg=PA93&dq=%22Wir+sind+einige+Kinder%22&source=bl&ots=z0XSt-TASh&sig=qasglFwbNxwfIxLPVN-xFfmTZMk&hl=de&ei=eqzsS_GpM5aSOLDvwbII&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CCUQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q=%22Wir%20sind%20einige%20Kinder%22&f=false
> 
> 
> PS:
> kein*e* (en singular) - ningun*a*; keine Frau
> kein*e* (en plural) - ningun*os*, ningun*as*; keine Frauen*, *keine Männer



Discúlpame, que pena, se que fue un error mío, pero se me olvidó mencionar que no hablo Alemán aún, apenas empiezo con lo básico, así que no comprendo que dicen los links que me mandaste. Discúlpame de nuevo, gracias por la ayuda, pero de verdad no entiendo nada, te agradecería un montón que me dijeras eso en Español, por favor.


----------



## kunvla

Somos *unos* niños = Wir sind (0) Kinder

Como ya dijiste tú, "ein" no puede tener plural en alemán. 

Los ejemplos con "Wir sind einige Kinder" son más bien excepciones en alemán.


----------



## paradoxa4

kunvla said:


> Somos *unos* niños = Wir sind (0) Kinder
> 
> Como ya dijiste tú, "ein" no puede tener plural en alemán.
> 
> Los ejemplos con "Wir sind einige Kinder" son más bien excepciones en alemán.



Antes que todo, gracias por aclararme la duda y responderme en Español. Otra cosa ¿Podrías darme un ejemplo de donde usar la palabra einige? Gracias.


----------



## kunvla

*einige*  /_Indef. pron._/   
*1.*  einige /_nur im Pl._; _bezeichnet  eine unbestimmte Anzahl, eine Reihe von Personen oder Sachen einer  Gattung/ mehrere_: e. Kinder kamen vorbei; e. Hefte waren zerrissen;  sie rief alle Mädchen herbei und bestimmte e. zu dieser Aufgabe; er  besah die Spielsachen und wählte e. aus; ich fragte e. (Passanten); er  kaufte e. (Früchte); e. hundert Menschen, e. Hundert(e) warteten; e.  tausend Stück sind verkauft; e. wenige kamen mit dem Leben davon; es ist  e. Grad(e) kälter als gestern; er wohnt e. Häuser weiter; sie hat das  schon e. Male getan; ich kenne noch e. ähnliche Fälle; wir haben nur e.  Worte gewechselt; er sprach mit einigen Bewohnern des Landes
http://www.dwds.de/?kompakt=1&sh=1&qu=einige


El significado de 'einige' es _algunos_, _unos_, _un par_, _alguno que otro_.


----------



## paradoxa4

kunvla said:


> El significado de 'einige' es _algunos_, _unos_, _un par_, _alguno que otro_.



Gracias por todo, ya comprendí.


----------



## kunvla

Fíjate en que dice el DRAE:

*algunos*

*3. * adj. Indica número, magnitud o grado ni pequeños ni grandes. _Algunos amigos se le ofrecieron_
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=algunos

*uno, una*

*6.*  adj.  pl.  Algunos, unos indeterminados. _Unos años después_
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=uno

Lo mismo dice el DWDS respecto a *'einige'*:

*einige*  /Indef. pron./
*1. *einige /_nur im Pl.; bezeichnet eine unbestimmte Anzahl, eine Reihe von Personen oder Sachen einer Gattung_/
http://www.dwds.de/?kompakt=1&sh=1&qu=einige


----------



## paradoxa4

Comprendí perfectamente, esa palabra puede ser traducida al Inglés como "some" si es lo que creo que es.


----------

